# bulk diet



## Tone (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi looking for advise on diet.

I am 22 5ft5 approx 120lbs

Want to start a bulk diet here was my basic plan

7.30am oatmeal + eggs.

9.45am 4 slices of white bread with turkey

12.30pm chicken with brown rice

3pm chicken with brown rice

5.45pm steak or chicken or fish dish

Workout

Postworkout shake - cnp promass

Before bed.. possibly shake or yogurt

I would obviously mix things up e.g fish/rice. Tuna.

Occasionally cnp shakes at 3 instead of meal.

I know I should have brown bread but I hate it

Would like to have peanut butter, cottage cheese ect before bed

But again can't stand it

What are you're views on my diet plan so far. Thanks


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey Tone welcome to the site!  can you tell us more about your goals and what your workouts involve and how often you train etc. and then we'll be in a better position to advise ... Diet's on right tracks anyway but can be more specific with more details


----------



## Tone (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi thanks for the welcome 

A bit more in detail

80g oatmeal 2-3 whole eggs

4 slices of white bread with 120g of turkey breast

120g chicken breast with medium portion of brown rice

Same as above

120g chicken breast or steak for evening meal with some garnish

2 scoops (50g) of cnp pro mass with 568ml of semi skimmed milk

Bedtime. Pint of full fat milk , yogurt

My aim is to just put on as much mass/size as possible in 6 months.

I'm naturally slim built and don't think ill have any trouble shifting

Any fat gained in the next 6 months

Workout..

Monday - chest/tris

Tuesday- back/traps

Wed- legs

Thursday- rest (Abs)

Friday- bis/tris

Saturday- shoulders

Sunday- rest (Abs)

I do 4 sets on heavy as possible doing 8 - 10 reps

E.g 4sets incline 4sets flat 4sets fly.. 4sets on 2 tri excercises.

Been busy at weekend sorry took me a while to reply


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Tone said:


> Hi looking for advise on diet.
> 
> I am 22 5ft5 approx 120lbs
> 
> ...


Hey Tone,

Welcome to the board, check my section out on natural bodybuilding, you might find a few of the articles interesting.

Your on the write track with your diet,, you've grasped the fact that you need to eat several times a day to gain the weight and pack on muscle. Just a word of caution though don't put on fat for the sake of gaining fat. It's taken me a long time but I've slowly added quality muscle over the years rather than going for an all out bulk and the results speak for themselves.

A few things about the diet:

*Breakfast is the most important meal of the day so treat it that way. Your going to have to eat a little more than that if you want to gain some quality muscle. go with 100g of oats and skimmed milk.*

*Drop the brown rice you don't need all that fibre, go for good quality basmati rice instead 200g a meal would be a good start.*

*You need to add a meal after training. A protein shake is not enough your body is still depleted and requires carbs and good quality protein even, if you have just consumed a ton of CNP mass.*

*Last but not least I don't see a lot of fruit or vegetables in your diet. Be sure to at least get 5 a day. *

Make those slight adjustments Tone and you'll be onto a winner.


----------



## Tone (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advise ill try and incorporate it all into my diet

What happens with too much fibre by the way?

I'm trying to slowly increase the portions of oatmeal and rice ect

Not used to eating anywhere near this much. I'll try and add a meal

With the shake after the gym from now on also


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Too much fibre can give you wind, stomach upsets and the runs. Aim for between 18 - 29g a day for gut health.


----------



## Lucid Joe (Mar 26, 2012)

AChappell said:


> Hey Tone,
> 
> Just a word of caution though don't put on fat for the sake of gaining fat. It's taken me a long time but I've slowly added quality muscle over the years rather than going for an all out bulk and the results speak for themselves.


So true! many ppl (including me in my first year) make that mistake and have to loose that fat again.. you end up the same weight as you loose muscle in the process of loosing fat as well..


----------

